# A few questions about renting...



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Well the big day is almost arrived for me and I should be moving to Dubai by the end of the month. I have been pouring over dubizzle the last week and have a few questions about renting and about some of the areas I have been looking at.

- Renting through Agent vs. Landlord: Is it better/safer to go through an agent? I have read a few stories (here and elsewhere) about people getting ripped off by both but I was just wondering if there is a difference aside from saving a few thousand dhs.

- Jumeirah Village: how far of a drive is it to JAFZ (It looks close on the map but the roads and gates in this city are crazy)? I was in Dubai in November and I did hella walking around Bur Dubai, Business Bay, TECOM, Marina and JLT but I didn't even know about this village area. There seems to be some pretty good deals in this area. The photos on google maps makes it look pretty undeveloped/dusty, is it still like that?

-Discovery Gardens and Marina Diamond: See lots of big apartments for cheap in these two areas but other message boards like skyscrapercity have numerous posts about A/C being shut off in some buildings (DG) and the electricity about to be shut off to the elevators/common areas (MD). From what I am reading the developers (or building owners?) are abandoning these buildings and bills are not being paid. Is this problem widespread throughout Dubai or are these isolated incidents? Are there any other buildings that I should avoid?

Thanks ahead for any feedback. Like I said I was in the city in November and had a blast and I am looking forward to finding a place (I have been in Houston for the last 4 months training and living out of a hotel :twitch and getting the most bang for my employers buck


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Check the answers in red.. Hope it helps..



tootall said:


> Well the big day is almost arrived for me and I should be moving to Dubai by the end of the month. I have been pouring over dubizzle the last week and have a few questions about renting and about some of the areas I have been looking at.
> 
> - Renting through Agent vs. Landlord: Is it better/safer to go through an agent? I have read a few stories (here and elsewhere) about people getting ripped off by both but I was just wondering if there is a difference aside from saving a few thousand dhs.
> 
> ...


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Check the answers in red.. Hope it helps..


Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

tootall said:


> Very helpful, thanks!


You're welcome.. Feel free to share if you have other questions!


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

go stay in Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) and you will like it


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

The Greens has great access to Sheikh Zayed Road headed in the direction of JAFZA.
And you may only want to consider Disco Gardens if you can't afford elsewhere.

I had good luck with my agent, but they didn't do a whole lot.
Could have just dealt with the landlord directly. (nice lady)
If the landlord is organized and has all of the paperwork then don't fret.
Once the transaction is done, we all hold the same green piece of paper that says we're renting...


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> The Greens has great access to Sheikh Zayed Road headed in the direction of JAFZA.
> And you may only want to consider Disco Gardens if you can't afford elsewhere.
> 
> I had good luck with my agent, but they didn't do a whole lot.
> ...


Thanks for your input xpat, Greens is one of the areas I am strongly considering right now.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

momo007 said:


> go stay in Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) and you will like it


I walked around the are during my previous visit but found there was quite a bit of traffic. I will definitely take another look when I get back though.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone know of a decent estate agent? Ive been dealing with BH but find their prices very expensive with no budging in price.

Essentially i have 2 weeks left to find an apartment. Im looking for a reasonably sized 1 bed, maybe a 2 bed so i have a study to work in, but ideally would like furnished. 

Got show a couple by BH but they were tiny! Around 700 sq ft, and they were priced at 70k with no movement. So if anybody has an email address or phone number of a decent agent(s) and could pm me id be very greatful!


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

zoglug said:


> Anyone know of a decent estate agent? Ive been dealing with BH but find their prices very expensive with no budging in price.
> 
> Essentially i have 2 weeks left to find an apartment. Im looking for a reasonably sized 1 bed, maybe a 2 bed so i have a study to work in, but ideally would like furnished.
> 
> Got show a couple by BH but they were tiny! Around 700 sq ft, and they were priced at 70k with no movement. So if anybody has an email address or phone number of a decent agent(s) and could pm me id be very greatful!


Hello,

When you say no movement, do you mean haggling? Is it common to haggle rental prices at agents?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> When you say no movement, do you mean haggling? Is it common to haggle rental prices at agents?


Yes, very common, there is an oversupply of most (though not all) places at the moment, haggle and esp the number of payments, Not long ago it was one payment up front for the whole year, now 4 payments are common, and even 6-12 too.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Yes, very common, there is an oversupply of most (though not all) places at the moment, haggle and esp the number of payments, Not long ago it was one payment up front for the whole year, now 4 payments are common, and even 6-12 too.


Any advice on how to haggle with agents? Or how low you would go? I'm so glad I found this out as my partner and I have been basing everything on the ticket price with no idea there is room for movement.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's room for movement on anything, just play them, there's always another apartment. If they wont move on price (Best price it's called) then get better payment terms.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

tootall said:


> Thanks for your input xpat, Greens is one of the areas I am strongly considering right now.


Greens is a nice place to live but there is a bit of an ant invasion on some buildings and they just can't get rid of it.. Before renting a place in Greens make sure you check both the flat and the building thoroughly for ants.. Fyi, they're damn nasty!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Danielle89 said:


> Any advice on how to haggle with agents? Or how low you would go? I'm so glad I found this out as my partner and I have been basing everything on the ticket price with no idea there is room for movement.


Please remember that agents represent the Landlord, so it is ultimately down to the Landlord if there is negotiation. I put effort in to get to know my vendors and hence usually find out what their last price is, and if I think it is achievable(i.e fair) then I advertise it. Hence their wouldn't be too much negotiation, but then a good agent will go to work for you and find something else suitable.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Greens is a nice place to live but there is a bit of an ant invasion on some buildings and they just can't get rid of it.. Before renting a place in Greens make sure you check both the flat and the building thoroughly for ants.. Fyi, they're damn nasty!!


I'm in one of the two new buildings they just built here. No ants at all.
Plus I'm the first person to live in this unit and it's outstanding.
Emaar builds the best residences! HANDS DOWN


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> I'm in one of the two new buildings they just built here. No ants at all.
> Plus I'm the first person to live in this unit and it's outstanding.
> Emaar builds the best residences! HANDS DOWN


Are you being paid by Emaar to promote them? Many people living in older Emaar properties will disagree with your statement...

-


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Are you being paid by Emaar to promote them? Many people living in older Emaar properties will disagree with your statement...
> 
> -


Why? Do you have an opportunity for me to promote for them?!? Cuz I'll do it... 
My experience comes from my exposure to Burj Residences, Old Town, my building in The Greens and a property I saw in Jordan on the Dead Sea.
Maybe the old ones weren't built quite the same way, but the new ones are top notch.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> Why? Do you have an opportunity for me to promote for them?!? Cuz I'll do it...
> My experience comes from my exposure to Burj Residences, Old Town, my building in The Greens and a property I saw in Jordan on the Dead Sea.
> Maybe the old ones weren't built quite the same way, but the new ones are top notch.


I understand that it is largely celebritries who are being paid to promote brands that way. 

The newer builds are better quality, but many of The Springs properties are in a terrible state. All build by Emaar.

Of course, quality building is a relative concept in the UAE...
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Danielle89 said:


> Any advice on how to haggle with agents? Or how low you would go? I'm so glad I found this out as my partner and I have been basing everything on the ticket price with no idea there is room for movement.


An apartment in the Marina, JBR, JLT will have huge margins for movement but don't take any price in Dubai you see at face value.

Go in hideously low, don't worry about offending you won't, and see what happens. There is a huge over supply of housing stock so if they don't budge move onto the next one. 

An agents commision is based on the what he or she rents it out for so it's obviously in their interest not to come down. If you find a place you actually like and want, still go in hidously low but offer to make up their commision personally so they are not loosing out. Remember to haggle over this also.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> I'm in one of the two new buildings they just built here. No ants at all.
> Plus I'm the first person to live in this unit and it's outstanding.
> Emaar builds the best residences! HANDS DOWN


i live in one of the newer properties in Greens (think Turia/Arno/Travo). I love the location and the community, but HATE the fact that in my 6 months here I have had to repair the flush, an air conditioning thermostat, about 5-6 cupboard/drawer doors whose doors/wooden planks have fallen off, and have about 3 small tiles which have dislodged from their intended location in the kitchen. 

Emaar builds them good *looking* but probably the intended life is 10 years


----------

